# G Scale Marker Lamps



## warren (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anybody other than USA trains sell G scale marker lamps that can be lit up. I don't care for the USA trains markers. My friend bought a pair of markers ( cant remember the brand ) but it was just metal castings and did not come with colored plastic pieces for the lenses. Is there anybody out there who sells a ready to run solution. 

Thanks

Warren


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy aristo's locomotive marker lamps from aristo. They come unpainted with clear lenses, but you can get a 3mm led inside with little trouble. They're round and globe-like rather than cylindrical. You can but the marker lamps for their long steel caboose, which are grossly oversize but have colored lenses. I tink accucraft may have a few for sale on their site. TRackside details sells marker lights scaled to 1:20/1:22


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomar Industries makes marker lamps. 










From the factory, they come with 12-volt incandescent bulbs, but those can be pulled out and replaced with small LEDs, as these have been. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Ready to install include the already mentioned, *USA*, *Aristo-Craft*, and *Tomar*.

I've used the Tomar ones. Easy to install, and they look pretty good too. But there are better looking markers out there.


If you are up to a little more work, I'd recommend *Ozark Miniatures* or *Track Side Details*. Both brands markers look great. 

The Ozark 1:20.3 versions need to be drilled out to light. The smaller 1:24 versions are drilled out for you. But the larger 1:20.3 look better size wise to me.

You have to supply the bulbs, or LEDs if you prefer, for both Ozark and Trackside. I've used 12v Miniatronics bulbs for my Ozark markers.

Here's what they all look like:

*Ready to Install *
USA Trains









Aristo-Craft









Tomar Industries










*Kits *
Ozark Miniatures









Trackside Details


----------

